# Diet for D



## Guest (Jul 23, 2001)

A short time ago-one of your members posted a super diet for IBS with D. I used it many times to get over rough spots and now have lost the diet. Needless to say- I am in dire straits and would apreciate anyone able to re-post the diet for me so I can print it out again. Thanks to all.


----------

